# Redi Cube in the WCA [Poll]



## teboecubes (Nov 7, 2017)

Do you want Redi Cube in the WCA?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 7, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Nope


Why?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 7, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Why?


Why not? We already have more than enough events and we don’t need to add every other non-wca puzzle made by a company as an event.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 7, 2017)

I think the main reason that it's popular is because of Moyu's efforts, so for that reason I'd say no. Kilo would make more sense to me since that gathered a following and some unofficial comps without company involvement.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes, Kilominx would make more sense.

I voted no.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 7, 2017)

It suffice to remove the 5x5 event to make room for another puzzle.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 7, 2017)

Give Redi Cube the keys to the city!


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 7, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> It suffice to remove the 5x5 event to make room for another puzzle.


Why 5x5? If anything clock. It just seems like an odd one out since it doesn't turn like a regular twisty puzzle.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 7, 2017)

Admit it. Feliks is the winner. He has killed the competition.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 7, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Admit it. Feliks is the winner. He has killed the competition.


 This is probably the worst reasoning I have ever seen on removing an event.

unless this puzzle becomes the bees knees, I'll say no.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 7, 2017)

It is not a reasoning. It is a joke.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 7, 2017)

teboecubes said:


> Why 5x5? If anything clock. It just seems like an odd one out since it doesn't turn like a regular twisty puzzle.


Yeah, for me, if we're taking one out, it's either Clock or Feet. Clock is a completely different animal from everything else, that would be my topic pick. I mean, it belongs about as much as Rubik's Snake.


----------



## sqAree (Nov 7, 2017)

People who actually do Clock know that apart from the visual appearance Clock is really similar to most other wca puzzles.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 7, 2017)

sqAree said:


> People who actually do Clock know that apart from the visual appearance Clock is really similar to most other wca puzzles.


Yeah, I probably overstated the differences. Still, it's clearly a different-type puzzle from all the rest.


----------



## icubeforfun (Nov 8, 2017)

The redi cube does not need to be added


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2017)

I feel that it should be added, along with Kilo and 3x3x5 and a bunch of others, because I think it would be good to have a bigger variety of puzzles in the WCA, I say the more the better.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 8, 2017)

After all, you dont have to have all the events at a comp. You get to choose which events too have. World and Nats would have to be longer though.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 8, 2017)

I must admit I'm surprised by the results of this poll. I would have guessed a result more like 50% yes, 30% neutral, 20% no. FTR I voted no not because I think WCA has enough events, but because Redi cube seems like a trivial or near-trivial puzzle, and we have enough of those. I would love to see a few new events, just nothing that could reasonably be expected to have a sub-2:00 WR anytime soon.


----------



## Micah Walker (Nov 8, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> It suffice to remove the 5x5 event to make room for another puzzle.


But 5x5 is so fun! I know it's really similar to 4x4 and 6x6, but having 5x5 as an event is in total compliance with the spirit of the wca!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 8, 2017)

Aerma said:


> I feel that it should be added, along with Kilo and 3x3x5 and a bunch of others, because I think it would be good to have a bigger variety of puzzles in the WCA, I say the more the better.


I would tend to agree! Some other events would be fun.


Duncan Bannon said:


> After all, you dont have to have all the events at a comp. You get to choose which events too have. World and Nats would have to be longer though.


Yes, but wouldn't there be fewer people competing in those. So it wouldn't add much time.


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I would tend to agree! Some other events would be fun.
> Yes, but wouldn't there be fewer people competing in those. So it wouldn't add much time.



There are a lot of people at the Worlds competition and Nationals competition.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Nov 8, 2017)

well, the thing with the Redi Cube is that there will only be one company manufacturing them, MoYu, with other events there are multiple companies producing hardware, it would make more sense to add kibiminx or even the Dino Cube, and remove clock/feet to make space for newer events


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 8, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> well, the thing with the Redi Cube is that there will only be one company manufacturing them, MoYu, with other events there are multiple companies producing hardware, it would make more sense to add kibiminx or even the Dino Cube, and remove clock/feet to make space for newer events



Why do we need to remove events? And anger thousands of competitors? Just because you do not compete in feet or clock does not mean they are not valid events.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 8, 2017)

How many of you who voted no actually have a ready cube? It's fun and I think it should be an event.



Pyjam said:


> It suffice to remove the 5x5 event to make room for another puzzle.


5x5?!?! Why?!?!


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 8, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> Why do we need to remove events? And anger thousands of competitors? Just because you do not compete in feet or clock does not mean they are not valid events.


Feet and clock should be removed.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Yeah, for me, if we're taking one out, it's either Clock or Feet. Clock is a completely different animal from everything else, that would be my topic pick. I mean, it belongs about as much as Rubik's Snake.


Why does everyone think it's bad if an event is different:confused:


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> How many of you who voted no actually have a ready cube? It's fun and I think it should be an event.



me


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> How many of you who voted no actually have a ready cube? It's fun and I think it should be an event.


me


----------



## Tabe (Nov 8, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Why does everyone think it's bad if an event is different:confused:


"Bad" would be the wrong phrasing for how I feel about it. I just don't think it fits.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 8, 2017)

Solving a Redi Cube is essentially just like solving a pyraminx, but without edge orientation and with more pieces. I don't think it adds much to have it as an official WCA event, and there's no indication that its current popularity will continue when Moyu's challenge cup thing ends.

(Hardware quality is also meh. Moyu's quality control is so bad; there's so much flash on the core that obstructs turning and you have to mod it to make the cube not catch constantly. There's also a Lanlan version, which I haven't personally tried, but it doesn't seem to be any better.)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> How many of you who voted no actually have a ready cube? It's fun and I think it should be an event.


Thats why I voted neutral


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> How many of you who voted no actually have a ready cube? It's fun and I think it should be an event.



And me. Played with it for a few minutes at then threw and the bottom of my shelf because it's garbage. It's too similiar to pyraminx.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 8, 2017)

We already have Skewb, dumb but fun, Pyra, dumb and annoying, but sometimes fun, 2x2 dumb, and Redi cube falls into that, whereas Kilominx resembles Megaminx no more then 2x2 does 3x3 and Kilominx isn't super luck based.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 8, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Pyra, dumb and annoying


Not true.


Tabe said:


> "Bad" would be the wrong phrasing for how I feel about it. I just don't think it fits.


Some WCA events just don't seem to fit, but that doesn't mean it they should be removed.


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 8, 2017)

teboecubes said:


> Do you want Redi Cube in the WCA?



Probably not.

I think the Kilominx should be added if anything.


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 8, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Pyra, dumb and annoying



I agree!!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 8, 2017)

I would say that 2x2x3, kibimimx and redi cube should be added if other companies make their own versions so the hardware improves


----------



## thecubingwizard (Nov 8, 2017)

Here is my view: keep in mind that I do not actually own a Redi cube, but have tried one before. 
Many fast people of this puzzle average about 10-12 seconds. This puzzle has not even been out for a year. If this were to actually become an event, I have no doubt that people will become sub-8 very quickly. This ranks the puzzle similar in time to events like clock and Skewb. This also means that WR single will come down to luck, and in my opinion, we should not have another semi-luck based event. 
Some may argue that that is the reason for average, and I do agree that average shows better skills, but with such a quickly paced solve, I foresee the single and average WRs to plateau in times quite quickly. We are seeing WRs improving by fractions of a second in many events, and in my opinion, if the WCA were to add another event, it should take a bit longer to solve, so there would be a lot of room for improvement timewise. I personally enjoy seeing WRs change by multiple seconds instead of fractions of second (e.g. 5x5 single compared to pyraminx single)

With that said, I don't believe that the WCA should add another event. With the growing population of the Cubing community, and multiple rounds in competition for each event, major competitions will probably end up being a week long. I really support the idea of competitions holding it unofficially, but I do believe that it should stay out of official rankings.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 8, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Pyra, dumb and annoying,



Not True!!!! Pyra is my favorite event!!!!!!


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't think we should have the Redi cube as an event.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> It's fun and I think it should be an event.



Skydiving is fun (or so I'm told). Let's make that a WCA event.


----------



## Douf (Nov 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I must admit I'm surprised by the results of this poll. I would have guessed a result more like 50% yes, 30% neutral, 20% no. FTR I voted no not because I think WCA has enough events, but because Redi cube seems like a trivial or near-trivial puzzle, and we have enough of those. I would love to see a few new events, just nothing that could reasonably be expected to have a sub-2:00 WR anytime soon.


Just curious why you're surprised by the results? I think you're totally right with your opinion about it etc... and more than half of people agree! Were you thinking only 20% of other cubers would have shared this opinion with you? Anyway I'm happy the results are what they are. Enough events!


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 8, 2017)

Douf said:


> Just curious why you're surprised by the results? I think you're totally right with your opinion about it etc... and more than half of people agree! Were you thinking only 20% of other cubers would have shared this opinion with you? Anyway I'm happy the results are what they are. Enough events!



Yes, I thought I would be in the minority. There are a lot of young cubers who seem highly influenced by fads like Redi Cube and Kilominx, and I thought we were still solidly enough in the Redi cube fad that more people would want it as an event now.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Yes, I thought I would be in the minority. There are a lot of young cubers who seem highly influenced by fads like Redi Cube and Kilominx, and I thought we were still solidly enough in the Redi cube fad that more people would want it as an event now.


I really think that redi-cube is only still going because of the moyu tournaments, no matter what event they chose, it would be popular.


----------



## DhruvA (Nov 8, 2017)

Redi cube is pretty luck based now imo cause the uwr single is like 5. Something such as kibiminx is better that way since it is short enough that it isn't luck based and takes more skill. On the other hand adding redi cube would be fine since it would be a new event and we haven't had that since Skewb.
So I voted neutral.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Nov 8, 2017)

I never see clock or feet being in competitions unless if it’s worlds or something


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 8, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> I never see clock or feet being in competitions unless if it’s worlds or something


Probably because nobody in Australia is even decent at either of those events.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 8, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Probably because nobody in Australia is even decent at either of those events.


Maybe that's why they don't want to get decent at those events, because they aren't held for several reasons. 

(Except for Canberra for clock)


----------



## Ianwubby (Nov 9, 2017)

If any events were to be added, I would probably agree with Kilominx (and I personally would like FTO and Icosaix added, just to have all of the Platonic solids). But Redi Cube is too trivial, and would almost certainly wind up being another largely luck-based event.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 9, 2017)

wowowoowo le'ts has 1x1x2 cubk in d comp(lol jk)
I think that redi cube is stupid and too luckbased I agree with the kibiminx idea but I think fisher time wheel seems cool too


----------



## Sion (Nov 9, 2017)

If you want my two cents, I suggest maybe X-Cube as an event if you want a new puzzle, maybe relays as extra events, maybe some team-based events (maybe an official multiblind, if anyone is willing for me to elaborate.)


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 10, 2017)

If anything, we should add rescramble to the WCA. Thoughts?


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 10, 2017)

Is there an online timer with Redi scrambles?


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 10, 2017)

http://api.buu.ac.th/rubik/web/

Uses Moyu Tournament scrambles, not RubikSkewb


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2017)

I think we should definitely add some cuboids, like 3x3x5.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 10, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> If anything, we should add rescramble to the WCA. Thoughts?


I like that idea.

And, as I mentioned in the Red Bull thread, I wouldn't mind seeing a no-inspection 3x3 event.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 10, 2017)

Tabe said:


> I like that idea.
> 
> And, as I mentioned in the Red Bull thread, I wouldn't mind seeing a no-inspection 3x3 event.


Patrick Ponce 100% would dominate this


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 11, 2017)

It could be more interesting to have a 15 minutes FMC event.


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 11, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> It could be more interesting to have a 15 minutes FMC event.


Yeah, I don’t know a lot of FMC techniques, so I finish in 15 minutes anyway, and if I were to do it in a competition, I would just sit there for the rest of the time


----------



## Tabe (Nov 11, 2017)

How about higher order pyraminx puzzles? Maybe we'd get better hardwares if it were made a WCA event.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 12, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> If anything, we should add rescramble to the WCA. Thoughts?


No, because you're not technically "solving" the cube.


Tabe said:


> I like that idea.
> 
> And, as I mentioned in the Red Bull thread, I wouldn't mind seeing a no-inspection 3x3 event.


I like the idea, maybe start it in a random orientation like BLD?


----------



## CapriPhonix (Nov 12, 2017)

I know this has been said a million times, but I'd rather they add Mirror BLD no inspection. This is something interesting that that isn't another puzzle but a smaller nxn, or a random puzzle made by a company. This is something unique that can add a whole new dimension to cubing as a whole imho.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 13, 2017)

As much as I don't reckon this is gonna happen, I would love to see team events, like team solve with one hand each or something.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 13, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> As much as I don't reckon this is gonna happen, I would love to see team events, like team solve with one hand each or something.


This totally wouldn't turn into fast oh solvers teaming with the highest bidder.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 13, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> This totally wouldn't turn into fast oh solvers teaming with the highest bidder.


Every event has to have the best doesn't it?

I know that event is probably not going to work, it was just a bad example.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 13, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Every event has to have the best doesn't it?
> 
> I know that event is probably not going to work, it was just a bad example.


Not necessarily. For example in something like teamBLD both teammates have to be world class for world class results. In your example one teammate doing OH would be faster than awkwardly trying to have both participating 99% of the time.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't think the Redi Cube wouldn't be a good event to add. It doesn't have a lot of people wanting it as an event. Let's look at Kilominx! Kilominx is a highly suggested, highly wanted event in the WCA. It gets a lot of praise unlike the Redi Cube. The latest event added was in 2014, so I don't think that they would add Redi Cube. There are a lot better options like teamBLD and Kilominx, and maybe, just *maybe* higher nxnxn cubes.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> maybe, just *maybe* higher nxnxn cubes.



As much as I like big cubes, even I have to admit that as an event 8x8 or 9x9 doesn't really add much. If we're adding events, Gigaminx would be logistically difficult, but it would add reduction in a dodecahedron and a large puzzle with no parity. Full-blind mirror blocks would also add an entirely new element, and allow a previously unserved group to compete on a level with everyone else: completely blind people.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 14, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> Kilominx is a highly suggested, highly wanted event in the WCA.


lol. People were begging for skewb to be added for years and it turned out to be a mistake. If you made a poll on adding kilominx now you'd get like 20% for and 80% against.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> lol. People were begging for skewb to be added for years and it turned out to be a mistake. If you made a poll on adding kilominx now you'd get like 20% for and 80% against.


Skewb is a decent event, no mistake.


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 17, 2018)

1-and-a-half-years-later-answer:
We would need Redi Cube and Kilominx as new official events.
Redi cube is a different kind of corner-turning cube. It would bring new things to the WCA!
Kilominx is different from Megaminx due to its solving. It is also more accessible to beginners and (generally) to everyone thanks to its easier solving.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 17, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Redi cube is a different kind of corner-turning cube. It would bring new things to the WCA!


Everything is at least slightly different, and Redi cube is pretty much just solved just like a pyraminx. I don't you about everyone else, but for every single WCA event (6x6 and 7x7 not included, and some other obvious stuff like OH ) I had to learn something new to be able to solve it. When I picked a redi cube up for the first time, I had already a big idea on how it worked, and what I needed to do to solve it. Now, don't get me wrong, lots of cubes use the same stuff over and over to solve, its hard to find some new challenge, we don't need more of the same. Also, uwrs are around 10 secs?? Thats a super low starting point for an event. You only have a good 8.5-7.5 secs to improve in the best case scenario, whereas if you added something bigger you would have a huge improvement range, and less luck based stuff. I do think the wca should branch out, and it already does a bunch, but we need to be more cautious before adding a new event in, as new potential wca puzzles have lots of hype around them that dies out quickly. I would love to see some new events, but the candidates are all pretty bad.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 17, 2018)

Also the hype for these cubes to be wca events was huge initially and now has died down a ton. I think that’s an indicator that they probably shouldn’t be events (for a while at least)


----------



## Tabe (Oct 17, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I would love to see some new events, but the candidates are all pretty bad.


I've changed my mind on redi - don't want to see it added, for all the reasons you mentioned.

As for kilominx, still want to see it added. I think it's a great "lesser" version of megaminx.

If I'm adding events, though, I add master pyraminx first. Then kilominx. Then maybe a cuboid or something else.


----------



## Sion (Oct 17, 2018)

I think the issue is how fast methods are developed, and how quick people come to learn them. 

I think that the next WCA event should be an even-ground puzzle, kind of how the original Rubik's cube was back in the 80s, where nobody is given an advantage because of knowledge in other events. This would prevent the same people from constantly holding records, almost like how the NxN scene is today. 

I say maybe look at the curvy copter,and make jumbling and non jumbling separate events. Sure, it may not be too spoken of, but are any non WCA puzzles practiced and spoken super large about?

Also, the mechanism of the curvy copter is extraordinarily simple, and I can easily see speed versions being produced.

Any thoughts?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 18, 2018)

Sion said:


> I say maybe look at the curvy copter,and make jumbling and non jumbling separate events. Sure, it may not be too spoken of, but are any non WCA puzzles practiced and spoken super large about?
> .
> 
> Any thoughts?



I’m still a fan of gigaminx, but I think you make a fair case for curvy copter. I would be inclined to think that adding two events at once for a single puzzle is probably too much, I would do just jumbling. May as well make it a little harder.


----------



## Loser (Oct 18, 2018)

Kilominx and redi cube both had hype right away, and people saying the wca must add them now, but the wca did the right thing by waiting to see if they remianed popular, and they didn't. To anyone who says they would have gotten more popular if they were added and the wca missed their chance, that's true for every event. Kilominx has been held and one comp since pre worlds, and redi cube was basically only held unofficially by China comps sponsored by moyu. 

If the wca is to add an event, it needs to be held unofficially at comps for a decent period of time, and not die within a few months. 

I personally think that the event should be one with a current uwr of greater than 30 seconds, to give more room for improvement, and so we don't have another scramble based event. Something like 3x3x5 I would be interested in though, although that is never held unofficially.


----------



## Sion (Oct 18, 2018)

Loser said:


> Kilominx and redi cube both had hype right away, and people saying the wca must add them now, but the wca did the right thing by waiting to see if they remianed popular, and they didn't. To anyone who says they would have gotten more popular if they were added and the wca missed their chance, that's true for every event. Kilominx has been held and one comp since pre worlds, and redi cube was basically only held unofficially by China comps sponsored by moyu.
> 
> If the wca is to add an event, it needs to be held unofficially at comps for a decent period of time, and not die within a few months.
> 
> I personally think that the event should be one with a current uwr of greater than 30 seconds, to give more room for improvement, and so we don't have another scramble based event. Something like 3x3x5 I would be interested in though, although that is never held unofficially.




This is why I like curvy copter. aside of it being insanely challenging even without jumbling (only person on youtube doing uwrs only got 55 seconds), it is easy to assemble and improve upon. I don't think we have that much knowledge on edge-turning cubes.


----------



## TetCuber48 (Oct 20, 2018)

I REALLY want the redi cube as an event. I've wanted it for a while. it might be too simple for a comp tho. it would be cool to see a mirror cube or something.


----------

